# Fat five's on Beetle?



## dexterthedog (Feb 20, 2005)

Anybody got any pics of a set of TT Fat Five's on a New Beetle. I'm looking at buying a set and want to know if there are any issues with offset or rubbing. I've got an '03 convertible.
Post pics if you can... 
Thanks
Greg


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: Fat five's on Beetle? (dexterthedog)*

i think you are referring to these:
there are no fitment issues whatsoever (32mm offset, 17" x 7.5" w/ 225/45/17 tire). Direct bolt on. The fronts will stick out a hair further compared w/ the stockers w/ the stronger offset.


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: Fat five's on Beetle? (dexterthedog)*

Here's another from "fbomb"


----------



## dexterthedog (Feb 20, 2005)

Thanks for the pics and the info. They look Great! I'm sold!
Lorem, are they the stock VW centres from your original wheels?


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: (dexterthedog)*

Im thinkin of puttin those on my girls ride, or 18" Aristo's.


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (dexterthedog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dexterthedog* »_
Lorem, are they the stock VW centres from your original wheels?

That's not my car. It's "fbomb" car. Those do look like the OEM turbo S center cap I put on my Projetkzwo P2.


----------

